# Champ chasing the Hose *Pic Heavy*



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What wonderful pictures - I smiled through them all.

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great. I love the perspective from the end of the hose. Champ is really having a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I love his ears and expression in the third picture. Too cute!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

People on this forum take AWESOME pictures...... I'm so jealous.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are just great!! My mom's 10yo chocolate lab is the same way with the hose! She actually figured out how to bite the handle to get the water to come out...but then it stops again as soon as the tries to go for it :doh: Provides hours of entertainment, for her and us  Thanks for sharing those!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Champ looked very pleased after his play time. What a happy dog. My dogs love the hose too. I love the pictures. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Really great pictures. My dogs associate the hose with getting a bath. They seem to be fine with swimming in water and playing in mud, but not getting a bath.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great pictures, the hose brings out the puppy in Asha too!!!!


----------



## d4nz0 (May 1, 2009)

amazing pictures


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics!!!Really captured all the excitement.....My Miley loves the hose almost better than the ponds...


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love seeing your pics, they are always entertaining (and of great quality, too!) I can tell that Champ felt like he was a puppy again!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

AWESOME pics! Looks like he had lots of fun!  *sigh* I can't wait for summer now and play with the hose again with Molly!


----------



## ZANZABAR (Feb 21, 2010)

the pictures are fantastic, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Excellent shots!!!
What a beautiful boy


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are fantastic "stop action" shots. Looks like he was having a blast!

~Jackie


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You did an amazing job capturing Champ's joy in playing with the water, and the tired dog pictures are equally heartwarming. I love this picture series!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Love these, really great perspective.
• Love the happy face in #2
• The Last water picture is just pure delight in water coming down - just beautiful. The tail feather plume is great.
• and the last four just show Champs beauty - even the paws tell the story of his fun. 

Love pictures that can tell a story - you did a nice job.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great action shots, what a handsome chap!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Those were great, what fun!! I can't wait for Spring!!!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Champ is sure having fun! Loved the pics!


----------

